
Britain Should Not Have Fought in the First World War - dmlhllnd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqO5CnnKLtA
======
vixen99
Niall Ferguson makes a detailed case for this in The Pity of War.

[https://www.amazon.com/Pity-War-Explaining-
World/dp/04650571...](https://www.amazon.com/Pity-War-Explaining-
World/dp/0465057128)

